# What light does your wife EDC?



## LGT (Dec 20, 2011)

While I have seen threads asking what our EDC is, I don't believe I've seen this one. Does your Wife/girlfriend EDC any type of light? A double A maglight used to be her preference. But after she tried out some of my lights, a Sunwayman M10R was her favorite. (good thing it wasn't an HDS) Does anybody else have a Wife that uses an EDC?


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 20, 2011)

My partner carries a solarforce L2m, single cr123a with an ebay 3 mode drop in, high-low-strobe, its good for what she uses it for


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 20, 2011)

My wife carries a NovaTac 120E on a lanyard in her purse.


----------



## samuraishot (Dec 20, 2011)

Her first EDC was a Moddoolar Head on a AlTiN McClicky Pak. Now it's an Oveready Bronzed C2 modded by Saabluster with his DEFT-EDC light engine. The bronze matches her baby bag better


----------



## Vsin (Dec 20, 2011)

The girlfriend carries a Fenix E05 that I bought her. I might get her a Photon on the side.


----------



## RobertM (Dec 20, 2011)

My wife's EDC is a silver SureFire E1B in her purse and a red 4Sevens Preon 1 on her keys.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Dec 20, 2011)

A blue Fenix E01 on her key ring. 

When she needs a light around the house for any purpose, she just grabs one of my EDC lights from a flip-top wooden presentation box near the kitchen, where I keep my smaller lights, a few pocket knives and watches, truck keys, etc. Usually she just grabs a Mini Mag AA, or a Streamlight Stylus, but last night she grabbed my Surefire E1b to look around for wrapping paper in the hall closet. After a few minutes of seeing the E1b burning away on high mode, I asked her if she could switch it to low, for dark closet duties. Her response was something like, "Come on, flashlights are for using."  I couldn't argue with that. Maybe she'll get me some CR123 primaries for Christmas.


----------



## Larbo (Dec 20, 2011)

A surefire L2 I bought about 4 years ago, and last year made off with my Quark123 R2 so now she carries 2 torches.


----------



## tallyram (Dec 20, 2011)

My girlfriend carries a Neutron 1c in her purse. She won't need another 123 for a year or so, lol! That thing never gets any use.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mrs. DM51 doesn't need to carry a light. All she has to do is open her mouth and flames shoot out. :duck:


----------



## scout24 (Dec 20, 2011)

DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN........... That's brave!


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 20, 2011)

Lummi Wee NS on her keychain.
Daughter, Sapphire GS


----------



## LGT (Dec 20, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Mrs. DM51 doesn't need to carry a light. All she has to do is open her mouth and flames shoot out. :duck:


I take it she doesn't read posts on CPF, has a good sense of humor, or you wear asbestos clothing with a fire extinguisher in each hand?


----------



## flashlight nut (Dec 20, 2011)

My wife carries a novatac storm I gave her in her purse....if she can find it in her purse.....if she can find her purse. It gets complicated.


----------



## weklund (Dec 20, 2011)

*I gave my wife a Modded NovaTac Special Ops Warm XM-L. Light is set up H/M/L double tap and hold for strobe. This light is bright as hell on high. Brighter than my Malkoff M91W. She likes the strobe feature. A little added security. My thanks once again to my buddy DFiorentino for the ultra fine precision mod. If you want your NovaTac converted into an XM-L blaster, shoot him a PM. Does not get any better than this.












*​


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 20, 2011)

My wife doesn't always carry a purse, a lot of times she just has a small wallet looking thing that has a zipper on it... So she doesn't edc but she frequently carries a black E1b she stole from me back in 2008 when they first came out.


----------



## OCD (Dec 20, 2011)

My wife carries my Ultrafire A10B in her purse (only because I put it there). I keep toying with the idea of giving her my RRT-0 since its been reduced to shelf-duty ever since getting my HDS. I can't bring myself to give it to her though as I eventually want to put together a B.O.B. and that will be the light to go in it.


----------



## Jrubin (Dec 20, 2011)

LGT said:


> While I have seen threads asking what our EDC is, I don't believe I've seen this one. Does your Wife/girlfriend EDC any type of light? A double A maglight used to be her preference. But after she tried out some of my lights, a Sunwayman M10R was her favorite. (good thing it wasn't an HDS) Does anybody else have a Wife that uses an EDC?



Yep my wife is a paramedic and EDC's two lights. On her it's a fenix LD10 and in her response bag is a Quark NW 123x2. Now she wants a Surefire A2 Aviator as thats what her boss uses and recommends, so we will see if she makes the jump


----------



## Vortus (Dec 21, 2011)

In her purse a fenix pd1 w a leef clicky with a couple red trits. 

She has more lights than I do.


----------



## mikedeason (Dec 21, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Mrs. DM51 doesn't need to carry a light. All she has to do is open her mouth and flames shoot out. :duck:



yup.

This may be an unpopular theory but women in general dont have the motivation to keep an EDC in working order via batt maint. etc...

Make-up comes first.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 21, 2011)

SureFire G2 w/ metal bezel, Malkoff M60LL, two US-mfg CR123's.

Edit: Reading back through this thread, it looks like the vast majority are LED's with the exception of Mrs. DM51's incan, LOL. Maybe we should move this thread to the /LED Flashlights/ subforum.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Dec 21, 2011)

My missus has a blue ITP A3 EOS in her handbag, and a fauxton on her house keys.

She has also insisted on having a 18650 powered MC-E light stationed at both the front and back door so that when she wants to look around outside she has someting with a "decent amount of light" close at hand. But her favourite light is the battery drainer running a 5mm LED as a nightlight in the hallway "because I like the idea of getting useful light from something that was going to be thrown away" (ie a near dead battery).


----------



## DM51 (Dec 21, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> it looks like the vast majority are LED's with the exception of Mrs. DM51's incan, LOL. Maybe we should move this thread to the /LED Flashlights/ subforum.


I'm not 100% convinced Mrs. DM51 belongs in the Incan section. The "Smoke and Fire" section might be more appropriate, lol.


----------



## mat_the_cat (Dec 21, 2011)

My wife carries a Fenix E01 on her car keys (which I gave her) and a Mag Solitare on her house keys which she bought herself. I bought her an LED upgrade for it after it was completely blown away by the E01!

For what it's worth, personally I would keep this thread in the general section as although most posts up to now have been about LED lights, there's nothing specific about the topic which has to mean LED only. I hope this isn't construed as any kind of infringement of Rule 8, just my 2p worth.


----------



## Samy (Dec 21, 2011)

My wife carries a Quark AA with tactical UI in her handbag. She uses it everynight to take rubbish out, feed the dogs,check on strange noises etc  

And yes, i'd do it but i just had surgery to install steel plates and a bone graft in my arm 

cheers


----------



## skillet (Dec 21, 2011)

Wife - stock Surefire E1e
Oldest Son - NiteCore D10 
Youngest son - E2 with Defender Head (crenelations milled off)
Daughter - just whatever she swipes of the flashlight shelf


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 21, 2011)

mikedeason said:


> yup.
> 
> This may be an unpopular theory but women in general dont have the motivation to keep an EDC in working order via batt maint. etc...
> 
> Make-up comes first.



That's what your for  my partner never maintains her light, so it's down to me to clean/lube threads and make sure the battery ain't flat lol


----------



## OKWalker (Dec 21, 2011)

Red Preon II (she's a nurse) with spare lithium AAAs.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 21, 2011)

Samy said:


> My wife carries a Quark AA with tactical UI in her handbag. She uses it everynight to take rubbish out, feed the dogs,check on strange noises etc
> 
> And yes, i'd do it but i just had surgery to install steel plates and a bone graft in my arm
> 
> cheers



Hope you heal up soon Samy.

My wife's favorite light is her Quark AA Tactical as well, but she doesn't edc it (uses it when she goes running, or walking the dog, or around the house.) I run it on a 14500 Li-ion rechargeable for the extra output. She likes the simple high & low on this thing. I recently put a Quark XM-L AA2 Tactical NEUTRAL head on hers (same time I replaced mine which has the regular UI which she hates.) She hasn't noticed the new beam, and doubt she ever will....guess I changed out the head because I like the neutral XML so much.

Her edc is a Fenix LOD (single AAA light on her keychain,) and she doesn't want anything else. She's had it for 3 or 4 years. It has been beatin to crap, but still runnin like new. She loves it, and has never complained about the blinky modes. I once offered her my Fenix LD01 that just sits in a drawer, and she said she'd rather keep the one she's got since she's had it so long.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Dec 21, 2011)

My fiance carries a Fenix TK11 on the lanyard in her purse.


----------



## gsr (Dec 21, 2011)

My wife pocket carries a silver E1B, but leaves it up to me to change the batteries.


----------



## bobbagum (Dec 21, 2011)

My wife used to edc lummi orb raw with non-rechargable CR2 we had a matching 'his&hers' pair with pink tritium for hers and blue tritium for my 3watt RCR2version.... I lost mine and took hers back to my collection


----------



## kelmo (Dec 22, 2011)

Arc AAA or Ion.


----------



## BigBluefish (Dec 22, 2011)

She has a purple E01 and a purple ITP A3 (3-level) in her purse, and a Fenix L2T Rebel 80 in the glovebox of her car. She has no idea how good she has it, lightwise. Completely uniniterested in lights. But she does use them.


----------



## LGT (Dec 22, 2011)

gsr said:


> My wife pocket carries a silver E1B, but leaves it up to me to change the batteries.


As far as changing batteries, and general maintenance of her light, that's up to me. But a small price to pay when seeing Her use a quality light in the bedroom in the morning on those rare occasions when she wakes before I do.


----------



## H-Man (Dec 22, 2011)

DM51 said:


> I'm not 100% convinced Mrs. DM51 belongs in the Incan section. The "Smoke and Fire" section might be more appropriate, lol.


Beam shots?

Run time?

This thread is useless without pics.

In general I don't let any lights run rechargeable cells unless they will get maintained.


----------



## think2x (Dec 22, 2011)

An ITP A3 Stainless Steel for her keys.

EDIT: I also just gave her back her BC10 for her purse(High CRI modded of course).


----------



## dougie (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm afraid to say that whilst my Mrs indulges my hobby of expensive flashlights she doesn't carry anything more exciting than a cheap AA Chinese light. However, she may be seeing the 'light' so to speak as she really likes my new SF Minimus. She said she could see it coming in useful for suturing! When I told her the price she said it could wait...lol!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 23, 2011)

Mrs Umbra EDCs:

* Inova X1 *(Gen1)*

She really likes the X1 Gen1. It is a very handy beam shape for use in a theatre. She seems to get about three years out of each of them. I still have a few new ones salted away but it's not going to be pretty *when the last one dies...*


----------



## Ishango (Dec 23, 2011)

My girlfriend carries a eGear Pico on the zipper of her purse and a Fenix E01 with her keys or in her purse. She isn't into lights, but likes these small ones. I've opted to give her an even better light, but she thinks the E01 is right in size and in output. Anyway, she uses something practically indestructible so it isn't too bad


----------



## Purpleorchid (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm going to semi-hijack this thread. I am the wife and the flashaholic of the family. I EDC a Quark Mini123 and Photon on my keys, and my 4Sevens Black Friday Blitz blue Preon 1 in my pocket.

My husband has my old Photon on his keys.

Semi-hijack over...please continue on with the original question of what your wife carries.


----------



## climberkid (Dec 23, 2011)

She carries an E1B in her purse, an E2D with 250lm bulb on 2 rcr123 in her car, and Bedside light is my old Novatac 120T. She loves me. 


Alex


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 23, 2011)

Purpleorchid said:


> I'm going to semi-hijack this thread. I am the wife and the flashaholic of the family. I EDC a Quark Mini123 and Photon on my keys, and my 4Sevens Black Friday Blitz blue Preon 1 in my pocket.
> My husband has my old Photon on his keys.
> Semi-hijack over...please continue on with the original question of what your wife carries.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Techjunkie (Dec 23, 2011)

My wife EDCs a stainless steel CR2 light on her keychain, branded "Aurora SH-033" (Chinese). It's got a multi-mode boost circuit that I modified for higher max output. The XR-E in the SMO reflector I installed is driven by a LiFePO4 CR2 (15388) cell. *She abuses the HELL out of it.* 

My daughters' keychains have Tank007 1xAAA SSC P4 lights with single mode boost circuits, each powered by a single Duraloop AAA. They're not very impressive, but at ~$9 each and still working after 3 years, I'm not complaining. 

All three are completely utilitarian. None of them are flashy or expensive, but they're plenty bright, the cells can be resurrected if run down to flat, their cell chems aren't dangerous, and if they get lost or damaged, it's no great loss.


----------



## Websniper (Dec 23, 2011)

My wife's not a EDC or flashaholic type person. I had to get her an emergency kit for her car or she wouldn't have anything at all.

Anyway all she uses is my hand me down Pelican M6 incandescent. She finds it plenty of light, and I put primary 123's in it. The old M6 came with a great holster that has a little slot and with flap for a set of spare batteries.


----------



## Vesper (Dec 23, 2011)

Fenix E01 in the purse...


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 25, 2011)

My wife used to have a Novatac EDC120P in her bag.

It has started acting a bit flaky, and she only carries a little 5mm led light.

I am trying to find a new light that she likes, but she doesn't want me spending the money on another light for her


----------



## nein166 (Dec 25, 2011)

Gave my wife a Icon Clip that she keeps her keys on she hates that it always comes on in Hi first but I can't get the head open to modify it with a different driver. And at least I know if its on the keys she won't leave home without it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 25, 2011)

When Patty carries it is usually a Sterling Silver Killer, around her neck. Actually she uses it for jewelry.

Bill


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Dec 26, 2011)

My wife carry's my old LD10 r5 on a standard aa in her purse. Along with one of my spyderco's, pepper spray, and a glock 26 gen 4(soon to be replaced by a DB9 because the glock is too heavy). She's a very prepared woman, one of the reasons I married her.

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## ffemt6263 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just posted this in another thread but it fits here so here it is. My girlfriend used to have a very cheap folder in her purse and just a streamlight nano on her keys so i figured i would upgrade her with a custom combo. D10 modded with xm-l and blue trit and a benchmade osborne 940 both cerakoted. She loves them, they went in her purse as soon as she could stop playing with them after opening them last night.


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

ha! same here too! But when she gets scared at night she uses her little Olight i1 eos quite a bit while im gone away. that battery will last a while im guessing lol.


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

It sounds like she dont like flashlights ! Shes in quiet denial though, when you are goneand she needs that extra umphh of security that a bright light brings=)


----------



## alex987 (Dec 27, 2011)

hi all my wife uses a gold fenix e01 on her keychain my daughter a purple and son a olive e01 and on my keychain a blue e01 
on the car keys car 1 a ss polished maratac aaa on car 2 a fenix ss ld01 .


----------



## digger (Dec 27, 2011)

My wife carries a Quark titanium mini 123.


----------



## baterija (Dec 27, 2011)

Purpleorchid said:


> My husband has my old Photon on his keys.


Hope you check the batteries on it. Silly husbands can be unmotivated about things they don't care too much about. 

OP - I must have missed the group buy on wives in the marketplace. I've thankfully forgotten many of the details about the model I returned. Maybe later I'll see if I want to jump back into that hobby when I have some time freed up from the important things in my life. They certainly have a great marketing plan with some amazing product placements in TV and movies. Hopefully UIs have improved and the maintenance is lower in the new models.


----------



## BillSWPA (Dec 27, 2011)

When the Surefire L4 first came out, I bought two, one for me, and one for my wife. The one I carried was my EDC until it was very recently replaced with an E2D LED, and remains one of my favorite lights. The one I gave my wife has been in her purse every day since I gave it to her, and remains there today. (Yes, I do change the batteries.)

The pink light/knife combo posted above was a really cool idea for ffemt6263's wife.


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 28, 2011)

One of the battery junction key chain lights and an ASP key chain light. She's cheap, I mean fruggle.


----------



## TadpolePilot (Dec 28, 2011)

She carries and uses a Streamlight Strion.
She is a realtor and needs a good light.
I thought it was a good light until I found this web-sight.
Thanks for listening 
TadpolePilot steve


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 28, 2011)

my wife carries a nitecore EZCR2w.. mainly because i locked it to her keyring. 

she does use it sometimes, but usually no longer than 10 secs and probably less than 5 times in 2 years. :shrug:


----------



## LGT (Dec 28, 2011)

Steve, if your wife had no problems with the strion, then it's a good light. It's not all about lumens, UI, price, tint or anything along that line. If the light you have suits your needs, then it's a good light.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 28, 2011)

My wife carries in her pocket a purple ITP A3 EOS with a Victorinox Classic SD SAK attached to it.

She has a gunmetal Solarforce L2 with a 3-mode XR-E drop-in. This light was mine until she saw it, like the colour, and "borrowed" it"


----------



## Numb (Dec 29, 2011)

Neutral Quark AA in her bag and a streamlight nano on her keyring. But she would edc our 3D maglite with a malkoff dropin if she could, thats the light she always use at home because "its bright enough and you always find it when you need it..." 

/N


----------



## ishmael (Dec 29, 2011)

E2dLED and Fenix P1d


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 29, 2011)

medium grey AAA Maglite Solitaire. Whopping 2 lumens! But if she needs more firepower, she's welcome to walk out to the Man Cave and select any of my torches (10-3800 lumens) from the four foot display shelf...


----------



## HIDC (Dec 29, 2011)

L01 CE with an Imedion AAA.
She wouldn't have any part of the P1 I carry (love the lobster claw).

Yes, some "ancient" stuff.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 30, 2011)

My wife EDCs one of those free key chain lights from Battery Junction on her key ring. I've tried to get her to let me upgrade her lighting needs, but she's perfectly content with the free little thing.

I've caught her playing with it at night on more than one occasion. She denies that lights are fun but I know the *real* story!


----------



## blah9 (Dec 30, 2011)

My wife carries a Fenix LD01 in her purse along with a couple of multitools.


----------



## Tbone559 (Dec 30, 2011)

Girlfriend carries Lumintop worm In her purse.


----------



## sniper (Jan 23, 2012)

Inova X1


----------



## LCT (Jan 24, 2012)

itp A3 EOS Q5 purple. Waiting for olight to come out with nice colours for the I3 EOS r5.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 24, 2012)

Surefire E1L with the KL1 head. She has been edc'ing this light since 2004, battle scars all over the light bit the performance is the same since bought new. Surefire lights are very hard wearing and perfect for women.........


----------



## superpila (Jan 24, 2012)

Fenix LD01, like me (although I usually carry more than one). It's been on both's keyring for almost 3 years. Hers looks fresh off of factory, mine doesn't look that healthy any more. Also, hers still runs on the original battery (Energizer lithium).


----------



## varmint (Jan 24, 2012)

EDC of my best lady friend, Terralux Litestar100, 2xAA batteries, Gerber folder, Colt 1911 45acp Gen Officers Model.


----------



## Pawnshop (Jan 25, 2012)

baterija said:


> I've thankfully forgotten many of the details about the model I returned. Maybe later I'll see if I want to jump back into that hobby when I have some time freed up from the important things in my life. They certainly have a great marketing plan with some amazing product placements in TV and movies. Hopefully UIs have improved and the maintenance is lower in the new models.



Amen Brother... WELL PUT!


----------



## Pawnshop (Jan 25, 2012)

My Sister: Surefire G2 that I upgraded with an eBay LED on primaries, and an eBay aluminum Surefire P60 clone with 2x18650 and a charger, lives in the country...
Mom: Surefire G2 upgraded with an eBay LED on primaries
a girlfriend: various Mag-Lite D cell incans around the house and car, I will be upgrading her to LED as soon as I can determine her needs and can afford it
another girlfriend: Surefire G2 LED with primaries, Lumitop Worm on the way
another Girlfriend: Surefire E2D incan, looking for an affordable LED upgrade (her Husband keeps stealing it and running the batts down)
surrogate Daughter: Harbor Freight $3 multi LED light, plenty of light for her and easy to replace when she looses it (she is 13, say no more...)

They are ALL going to get an Energizer LED "floating" lantern for the house in case of power failures, 6v lantern batt, not VERY bright but the claimed 65hr runtime is impressive and they are only $5 each!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 25, 2012)

My wife refuses to EDC a light. I honestly think it's to spite me. She feels that if she carried a light, she'd be conceding that my hobby has value.


----------



## HIDblue (Jan 25, 2012)

Jetbeam BK135A...I let her borrow it for a business trip and I never got it back.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 25, 2012)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> My wife refuses to EDC a light. I honestly think it's to spite me. She feels that if she carried a light, she'd be conceding that my hobby has value.



Ditto. I did have success placing a battery junction keychain light on her keys though. It's a start I guess!


----------



## someguy4747 (Jan 26, 2012)

ffemt6263 said:


> Just posted this in another thread but it fits here so here it is. My girlfriend used to have a very cheap folder in her purse and just a streamlight nano on her keys so i figured i would upgrade her with a custom combo. D10 modded with xm-l and blue trit and a benchmade osborne 940 both cerakoted. She loves them, they went in her purse as soon as she could stop playing with them after opening them last night.



That is a sweet knife. I was gonna get my gf a pink mini grip but seeing that makes me feel bad. I carry a 943. Hmmmm...

Anyway my girlfriend carries a 4Sevens mini CR2 on her keychain. Still has very usable low modes but goes up to 180 lumens when the need arises. I gave it to her about 8 months ago. She is still on her first battery. I've showed her my other lights like my LD01(thinking she might like a slightly smaller light) that I carry but she says it is not as bright! She comes home every now and then and tells me she had to use her light. I have tried getting her to carry a bigger light in her purse but she refuses. She doesn't buy into the one is none mantra. With my luck she will see my new HDS Rotary and decide she wants one. Then I will be forced to either buy her one or tell her how much they are!


----------



## TheExpert (Jan 26, 2012)

Got my girlfriend a Olight ti eos, as flashlight nut said above it was in her purse took like an hour to find it amongst all her makeup, mirrors, and whatever else she feels that should be in that suitcase she calls a purse. so I then explained to her that a flashlight should be accessible within a few seconds not hours. made her a kydex sheath to stick on her purse to solve that. Now all she has to do is keep track of the purse (suitcase). arrrrrgggggg.


----------



## samuraishot (Jan 26, 2012)

samuraishot said:


> Her first EDC was a Moddoolar Head on a AlTiN McClicky Pak. Now it's an Oveready Bronzed C2 modded by Saabluster with his DEFT-EDC light engine. The bronze matches her baby bag better



Update!

My wifey now EDC's a Milky MOAL special edition packed in an E1B head with a vital gear fb1 body. It's one tiny monster!


----------



## cue003 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gold Preon 2.  Probably upgrade to the 500 lumen LX2U if/when it gets introduced.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just ordered an extension to use a 18650 in my other halfs solarforce l2m, can't decide on which new drop in though.


----------

